# GIAC Flashloader now available at AWE Tuning



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2004)

GIAC sets the industry standard once again with the release of their diagnostic port loaded ECU chip switcher, the Flashloader.
Flashloader is uploaded at our location or at one of our Authorized Dealer locations.
What sets Flashloader apart from the competition is that it is loaded with the best software on the market: GIAC.
Flashloader offers several different programs, depending on your vehicle:
Street Premium Unleaded Fuel program 
100+ Octane Race Fuel program 
Valet program (30 mph speed limiter) 
Ignition Kill Security program (no start antitheft) 
You can choose a combination of the above programs and use a free software download on your PC or laptop to execute the switching (requires use of a Ross-Tech cable). Soon to be released is a handheld switcher module (see the video of the handheld in action below!). 
There is a full trade-in discount towards the above pricing for all current users of GIAC chips.
At this time, Flashloader cannot be installed unless the vehicle is present. Please contact us to set up an appointment. Installation takes less than a half hour, and can be done while you wait!









There are four different ways to get GIAC software installed in your car:
Option 1) Remove your ECU and have us solder in a GIAC performance chip. A stock chip module that you would plug back in on the ECU board is available for an extra cost. This can be done locally or mailorder.
Option 2) Have us flash upload a GIAC performance chip through the OBD port with our Flashloader tool. We can also flash the stock chip back in for dealer visits, or reflash the performance program at no charge if the dealer overwrites it during a factory upgrade. This can only be done locally or at one of our authorized flash centers.
Option 3) Have us flash upload a GIAC performance chip with switching capability through the OBD port with our Flashloader tool. You can then use the free software program on your laptop or PC to switch between multiple chip profiles. Use of a Ross-Tech scan tool cable is required. Initial flashing of the programs can only be done locally or at one of our authorized flash centers.
Option 4) Have us flash upload a GIAC performance chip with switching capability through the OBD port with our Flashloader tool. Once it is released in a week or so, you can then use the Handheld Flashloader Switcher to switch between multiple chip profiles. This is a standalone handheld device that does not need any laptop, PC, or extra cables to work. Initial flashing of the programs can only be done locally or at one of our authorized flash centers. 
If anyone has any questions, feel free to contact us via phone at 888.565.2257, or e-mail [email protected]



_Modified by [email protected] at 8:44 AM 9-2-2004_


----------

